# Windows Jokes



## RPS (Mar 22, 2003)

*Is Windows a Virus?* 

McAfee-Question: Is Windows   a virus?   


No, Windows is not a virus. Here's what viruses do:     

They replicate quickly - oh wait, Windows does         that!  
Viruses use up valuable system resources,         slowing down the system as they do so - okay, Windows does that.       
Viruses will, from time to time, trash your         hard disk - okay, Windows does that too.       
Viruses are usually carried, unknown to the         user, along with valuable programs and systems. Sigh... Windows does         that, too.       
Viruses will occasionally make the user         suspect their system is too slow (see 2.) and the user will buy new hardware. Yup, that's with Windows, too.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Windows" means *W*ork *I*s *N*ever *D*one *O*n *W*indows *S*ystems   

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Customer: I'm running Windows 95...
   Helpdesk: Yes...
   Customer: ...and now my computer stopped working!
   Helpdesk: Yes, you already said that.   

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The nice thing about Windows is - It does not   just crash, it displays a dialog box and lets you press 'OK' first.   

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Microsoft is not the answer.
   Microsoft is the question.
   "No" is the answer!   

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Any others? btw I got these all from http://www.wasterized.net/htm/winblowz2.htm but I generally don't like clicking links off forums, so there.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 22, 2003)

Here some more


----------



## RPS (Mar 23, 2003)

Sorry..


----------



## powermac (Mar 23, 2003)

http://www.saunalahti.fi/~jylppy69/windows_rg.swf

Some one posted this awhile back. Kinda of funny. http://www.macosx.com/forums/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## Androo (Mar 24, 2003)

hahaha i found a bunch of windows alert jokes, just look here:
http://www.david-lien.com/Funnypages/Allerts


----------



## Androo (Mar 24, 2003)

powermac: HAHAHHA! I TRIED EVERYTHING! that's awesome!


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 24, 2003)

powermac: really funny!


----------



## symphonix (Mar 24, 2003)

Microsoft Presents: a new Operating system ...
... combining the mobile power of Windows CE ... With the usability and games-support of Windows ME ... and the raw power and crash-less-often-ness of Windows NT

This ... is Microsoft Windows CEMENT.


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 26, 2003)

lmao!


----------

